# Tank found in Grafenwoehr.



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 23, 2006)

At the Grafenwoehr Military Installation for the US Army here in Geramny they were conduction construction on hundreds of new housing units for the soldiers stationed there and during the construction yesterday they dug up some WW2 unexploded ordinance and found a burried WW2 Tank. 

The article did not say whether it was a US tank or a German Panzer though. I will continue to try and find info on this because either way it is a cool find but if it were a Tiger or Panther that would be amazing!


----------



## R-2800 (Oct 23, 2006)

awsome hope its a panzer or something becasue there is like none left it would be great just to find one!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 23, 2006)

very cool!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 23, 2006)

There are several Tigers and Panthers here in Germany in Musuems such as the Sinsheim Museum. I might go to the Sinsheim museum on Saturday.


----------



## Medvedya (Oct 23, 2006)

There's one Tiger at Bovingdon, and it does run, although very occasionally. Tankfest is your best chance to see it get it's claws out.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2006)

i went to bovington a couple of years back and it's an absolutely phenominal collection, with a very impressive Tiger display, she gets her own corner of a hall whereas the King Tiger's in with all the other rifraf


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 24, 2006)

The Sinsheim has a King Tiger, Tiger, Panther, Me-163, Me-262, Bf-109, Fw-190, Ju-52, among many other aircraft and tanks and military equipment. I think I will go there on Saturday and take lots of pictures.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 24, 2006)

i'd love to see some of them pics as i'm sure everyone else would, but if for any odd reason you ever are in the UK check out Bovington- simply phenominal.........


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 24, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The Sinsheim has a King Tiger, Tiger, Panther, Me-163, Me-262, Bf-109, Fw-190, Ju-52, among many other aircraft and tanks and military equipment. I think I will go there on Saturday and take lots of pictures.



Got to agree with Lancaster ***, take lots of picture's, would love to see them.

Micdrow


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 25, 2006)

I will, I talked to my wife about going on Saturday and I think we are. It is only like an hour to hour and half drive from my house.

And Lanc I think I went to Bovington several years ago. I will have to look for the pictures that I have from there. I think I have one of me standing next to the Tiger.


----------



## Joe2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Bovigton is the best muesium Id say, they also have the last surviveng sherman DD too


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 26, 2006)

yes they've got lots of oddities and one offs, including some of the very first WWI era experimental craft...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2006)

Sorry guys, does not look like I will make it to the Sinsheim Museum this weekend, but rather next weekend. Something came up this weekend.


----------



## Joe2 (Oct 28, 2006)

They even have the very first tank in the world, the no.1 Lincoln Machine, Little Willie


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2006)

I need to find my pics of Bovigton.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 28, 2006)

You guys provide us with pics from the museums in Europe, and I will take a trip over to the March AFB museum and take some pics.


----------



## Henk (Oct 28, 2006)

Adler you would be my Hero if you show us some pics when you go.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2006)

Syscom that sounds like a plan.

Henk I will be going to the Sinsheim Museum next weekend.

I am spending New Years in Berlin and I plan on going to the Luftwaffe Museum there.


----------



## Henk (Oct 28, 2006)

Sounds great, you are very lucky.


----------

